# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Expenditure of President General Pervez Musharaff?

## theonejb

Rs700,000 is spent daily for the running of the President House. Another Rs700,000 is spent at the Prime Ministers residence.

My question, where does all this money come from when we don't have enough to provide the common man with water, generate enough electricity for the whole country, provide basic health facilities for every one, give the schools non-broken buildings, get teachers for those schools, get internet connectivity for the country, make good public libraries, etc...
 :x

----------


## Endurer

Seven hundred thouand rs daily? Dude thats a lot of money. Nevertheless, he is not the only one to be blamed, his favorite general (sitting in civil offices) & ministers (sugar mills, steel mill, petroleum, telecom) are making twice that amount of money daily.

----------


## theonejb

Like they say--- "Monkey see, monkey do..." (I guess...)  :Big Grin:  
The generals in the civil positions, and the sugar mill owners, at least they are doing some thing (even if it is a very very tiney thing) for the betterment of the country (themselves mostly, but the country does benefit as an afterthought...). Besides, they do have to work a bit (you know, go here and there, bribe people, sweet talk some, intimidate others, etc...) and they don't mostly eat the peoples money (read tax payers taxes...). And against them, we have a choice. They are where they are because we chose for them to be their, I mean, if we were to stop using their products, they would go down. As an example, we can look at the recent agitation over the cartoons in the Danish Newspapers (the names just too hard to pronounce... :bg :Smile: , when Muslims boycotted a lot of Danish products, their industrialists sensed major trouble and made the government make an official apology... If we can make the Danish Industry worried that they could go down without us, I'm sure that the people of Pakistan can make teh sugar mill owners realize that without us, they are nothing.... We can't do that to the president... (unless of course we want a revolution:blee; )...
Besides, this 7 Lakh is just on the president house and the staff, nothing to say of the cars, their pertrol or other miscelleneous expenses like aiurline tickets and the occasional expense to clear up and baricade a picnic spot for his family and the expenses on any parties he might feel in the mood for throwing...
So--- :x

----------


## Endurer

What are the generals & politicans giving in return? name one.

As for the economic sanctions and all that post-cartoon measures that we as a nation took wasn't actually serving the purpose. All that we as an ostensible muslim nation did (burning shopping malls, destroying public properties, robbing banks to name a few) was in no way acceptable to an ordinary peace-loving person.

----------


## theonejb

Well, at least they sometimes sit in the office at run the government machinery, or perhaps let it drag, still...
About the riots and stuff, I was not pointing towards them, I abhore them as much as the next civilized man, however, the point is, that we (not Pakistanis, most of them are just plain stupid and resort to violence, I'm refering to the millions of Muslims worldwide, like in Dubai, Saudia Arabia, America, Canada, etc...) did make the Danish industry grind to a halt (perhaps I'm exadurating, I don't have the exact figures and am quite too lazy to get them, but I do know from hearing and reading that we did have a significant effect on the Danish industry, like fast food...). If we can do that to something as big as a multinational, why cant we, as Pakistanis, unite against the sugar mills, etc...
If we stop buying sugar for a month or two, no ones gonna die, but the sugar prices would have come down in a hurry, basic supply and demand (I'm have absolutely no idea what that phrase means, just using it for the dramatic effect...  :Big Grin:  )...
My point is, that we can do something against those business men, what can we do against the president. He is not a man who would step down, even if all the public of Pakistan demands it... He's got the whole army backing him...
So, I'm frustrated that 7 Lakh of our public money is being spent on and we can't do a thing about it...

----------


## Endurer

> why cant we, as Pakistanis, unite against the sugar mills, etc...


Gone are the days when our janta used to protest against all evils. Everyone is busy in making money. Take the petrol price hike for an example, how many of us are willing to do something?





> If we stop buying sugar for a month or two, no ones gonna die, but the sugar prices would have come down in a hurry, basic supply and demand


Sugar is not a neck tie or jazz ka 1000 rs wala card that we can live with or without. As far as demand & supply are concerned; believe me, we do not need to import sugar from India or anywhere if they (the sugar mills owners) stop exporting sugar to afghanistan and the middle east.





> My point is, that we can do something against those business men, what can we do against the president. He is not a man who would step down, even if all the public of Pakistan demands it... He's got the whole army backing him...
> So, I'm frustrated that 7 Lakh of our public money is being spent on and we can't do a thing about it...


Army is supportng him because he is feeding the army with a how-many-billion-dollars defense budget, major construction contracts (NHA & NLC for an example), supervision of all govt companies (wapda and it's franchises) e.t.c. Oh & we do have two retired army officers appointed as governor of punjab & nwfp.

It's not the 7 lack daily expeses of the presidency, It's that inflation & an ever increasing rate of corruption in the country that frustratates the hell out of me. Oh &, I don't want to die for a country that even didn't gave respect to A.Q. Khan. The whole country can go to hell for all I care.

----------


## Omar

well i think Cuz ppl elected him and for his security he can do that
as he already faced some incidents

----------


## theonejb

OK, so first of all, sorry for the late reply...
My Land Line was dead, courtesy of the ever so hardworking PTCL...

Secondly, I have lost track of what we are discussing, you say that the people won't do any thing, I say the same, only the words are different...
Its like were just repeating ourselves in different words...

As for not giving a damn about this courty, I really think your being a little too harsh. The things you mentiioned have nothing to do with the country, its the system that is broken and, well, basically run by stupid idiotic self-centered people...

I think we should start a discussion on how to improve the system (or if you wan't, we could continue the same one, just; define what we are dicussing...)...

----------


## Endurer

> OK, so first of all, sorry for the late reply...
> My Land Line was dead, courtesy of the ever so hardworking PTCL...
> 
> Secondly, I have lost track of what we are discussing, you say that the people won't do any thing, I say the same, only the words are different...
> Its like were just repeating ourselves in different words...
> 
> As for not giving a damn about this courty, I really think your being a little too harsh. The things you mentiioned have nothing to do with the country, its the system that is broken and, well, basically run by stupid idiotic self-centered people...
> 
> I think we should start a discussion on how to improve the system (or if you wan't, we could continue the same one, just; define what we are dicussing...)...


Welcome back.  :Smile:  I had been expecting your reply for so long & believe me thats exactly how I perceived the reason for your absence.

I can justify that assertion of mine. See, we cant raise our voice fearing the ISI or our police department/corrupt politicians (who can go to any extent in order to curb our voices). Here is a NYtimes article on a journalish who was shot dead by ISI.




> Hayatullah Khan, 29, a Pakistani journalist missing for six months, was found dead outside a village in the tribal region of Waziristan. He had been shot from behind and "was wearing government handcuffs," his brother, Ihsanullah Khan Dawar, said by telephone. Mr. Dawar said he had been assured by Pakistani officials that his brother was alive but being detained for reasons relating to national security, and he blamed a Pakistani intelligence agency for the killing.


*Source:* http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/17/wo...39f98c&ei=5070

If this is what you get for raising your voice then sadly I'm not the one for it.
[hr:66f436c0e2]

I cannot believe on what the government has to say about AQ khan as I strongly believe that the officials from the government of Pakistan were involved or rather the real culrpits behind that nuclear exchange. How can AQ khan alone carry those nukes to NK or Iran? 

If a high profile person like AQ khan, whom the nation loves, can be defamed by the government just to keep their bosses happy, then sadly we are just a number to them which can be wiped out at a roadside accident.

Now lets turn the wheels to a more optimistic & constructive discussion. Musharraf has been seen as more of a tyrant by fundamentalists & opposition parties, which to me is totally not true. Yes, he is the one responsible for such a wallpapered government which in return is responsible for all that is happening today.

We have a weak foreign policy, we rely more on donations than we do on trade. Our system is one of the most corrupt systems in the world where you have to bribe for everything. Our president is not ashamed of broadcasting an equivocal message where he sees economic progress in terms of the number of TV sets in everyones house e.t.c. & the list goes on.

So, what can be done to secure the future of the country & it's nationals? How can we uproot corruption from the country?

----------


## theonejb

OK, so let me put this as bluntly as possible. I won't be replying to any topics for about a month. Not because I'm bored or anything, just that I have to give the entrance test for UET next month and I really need to work on the FSC. syllabus (why can't they have pity on us and use the A Levels syllabus, still...) and I really need to get into UET, so, no net for the next month.
Near the middle of the next month, I'll start the discussion again, so, till then, good bye...

----------


## Endurer

best of luck :up;

----------


## Majid

> well i think Cuz ppl elected him and for his security he can do that
> as he already faced some incidents


People ney nahi..farishtoon ney vote deye thay  :Big Grin: 

Bhai ye aisay kaam karthay he kion hai ka security ki zaroorat paray

----------


## Omar

aray bhai woh esaa koi kaam nahin kartay oppostion yeh kaam kerwate hey

----------


## Endurer

> aray bhai woh esaa koi kaam nahin kartay oppostion yeh kaam kerwate hey


Are you sure?

----------


## Omar

Yup 60 % by them 10 by himself and remaining 30% by neighbour Countries

----------


## Majid

> Yup 60 % by them 10 by himself and remaining 30% by neighbour Countries


zara explain karien..kuch samajh mein nahi a rha

----------


## Omar

well wat i know is that most of threats cuzed to him due to oppostion in politics some ppl also do that dur to that sheeya sune matter and ya of course Pakistan's neighbour also do that to week the government of Pak

----------


## Sahee123

Musharaf is LOST!!!!111

----------


## Omar

Y lost ???

I Musharaf is the only leader till  now by which Pakistan get some success for example,
B4 Musharraf the Govt Of Pakistan was only paying the interest on loansa taken by them
But now first time  Musharaaf has done  k loan are also returned other than interest 

i know thats some downfallas also but still he is better then the previous leaders

----------


## Majid

> Y lost ???
> 
> I Musharaf is the only leader till  now by which Pakistan get some success for example,
> B4 Musharraf the Govt Of Pakistan was only paying the interest on loansa taken by them
> But now first time  Musharaaf has done  k loan are also returned other than interest


Bro zara statistics dein gay aap? ka pakistan per kitna loan tha..aur aaj kal kitna loan hai..aur pakistan her saal kitni amount pay kartha hai?

----------


## Omar

Well i dont know enough deeper k Pakistan ka kitna loan tha
but i know k now its going to over cuz this time special ammount is placed to full fill the loan installments

----------


## Majid

internal aur external debt kafi barh chocka hai ....kaheen per parha tha ka external debt 40 Billion Dollars cross kar chocka hai ...aur internal ka nahi pata but wo be kafi hai...time mila tu mein exact data maloom kar k post kar longa..

----------


## Endurer

I look forward to that Majid Bhai.

Omer, can you name a few more "success" stories of Musharraf?

----------


## Omar

Well brother His success stories are tooo much but it depends on a person if he/she believe on that or not.
Let me tell u some big goals of Musharff, which are only done by him since any other President, do in History of Pakistan.

1) Its very First time in Pakistan that standard of a human is increased to a high level as compare to back years. I can define that with few examples:

1) Production of A.C increased to a high rate even then demand of Pakistan is not fulfill.
2) TV sets Produced or Assembled here in Pakistan is increased to double of its present amount even than its not meeting the demands.
3) Every day opening of new motorcycle plant and inauguration of new companies showing a high demand of Motorcycle.

Now tell me where are all these A.C going, Who buys the TV sets, who is now able to buy the Motorcycles so easily???

Yes itz it that Standard of each person in Pakistan is increased he is now getting the fruits 4 all he done.

Now the Standard of ppl are increase due to Increase due to following reasons:

Increased Job opportunities
Free Education
Special Scholarship for young gurls studying at school
Special allowance for teachers teaching at far of places
Building of Schools and New IT institutions
Extract of Electricity and Gas for each little Village and Town
Advance Communication Methods
New mode of Conveyance
A Huge Improvement in Field Of Information Technology 
Providing patrol and gas at low prices
Semi privatizations of some sectors

So these areas some points which increased the standard of living by increasing the pay facilities and by giving the jobs to jobless people.

Other than these due to his policies and presidency Now Pakistan is secured for the first time.
Pakistan is now producing the Fighting Jets as already it exports its training Aircrafts making money
Recently the productions of Submarine Hamzah Shows that Pakistan have enough some to produce Defense for their country. If someone else present at his seat definitely he use money to buy the defense from other countries other than giving opportunities to ppl of Pakistan.
People in Pakistan can do anything but they need only some courage an investment of time. Our previous leaders didnt want Go through these they just simply Spend money and buy expensive things.
That is all big changes i saw in him and previous leaders.
Tell me if he had got any Property any factory and industry any bungalow or anything else?? Definitely NO!
And ur previous leaders such as Benazir She has Billions and Billions of Money at Foreign places A lots of Industries Bungalows and etc. We didnt go far back just see what did Mr.Sharif done did he conducted the Government ?????
These ppl just want that the seat to sit on and making money.

I am not saying that he is the perfect man. he also have some negative points but they are not as false like the previous one. But thats enough much for Promotion and success
or Promotion and success

----------


## Endurer

[quote="Endurer @ Thu Aug 17, 2006 2:06 am"]


> 1) Its very First time in Pakistan that standard of a human is increased to a high level as compare to back years. I can define that with few examples


Standard increased? how can you say that? Quality of life sucks here at Pakistan.




> 1) Production of A.C increased to a high rate even then demand of Pakistan is not fulfill.
> 2) TV sets Produced or Assembled here in Pakistan is increased to double of its present amount even than its not meeting the demands.
> 3) Every day opening of new motorcycle plant and inauguration of new companies showing a high demand of Motorcycle. Now tell me where are all these A.C going, Who buys the TV sets, who is now able to buy the Motorcycles so easily???


Do you believe that production of Air conditioners or television sets or motor cycles are doing us any favor? Is this what life is all about? All of these materialistic possessions are largely leased from banks or installment corps hence making the life (and the standard of it) more absurd. A person who used to save some money to buy a bike now directly approaches towards a leasing company in order to lease a 800cc+ car. Now if my math is right.. a person who earns rs 20000 a months and spends 15000 to pay the installments is obviously under deep waters. 

As per the State bank of Pakistan, the inflation rate was a whooping 6.8% in the month of July, 2006 just on food items alone (more than 9% in (overall) 2005). Can you live a healthy life with just 20K rs a month? Now lets circumnavigate towards the public services offered by the government of Pakistan. 

How many times do you have to visit a government office or a police station just to get your case registered? Do not forget the ever increasing demands of these government officers when it comes to bribery. 70 odd or so tv channels, so-called freedom of speech, number of tv sets e.t.c. does nothing to a nation which has struggled for the entire of it's life.




> Now the Standard of ppl are increase due to Increase due to following reasons:
> 
> Increased Job opportunities


Where? 




> Free Education


What about the 'quality' of that education? child abuse in those free government funded schools? Will you send your son to such a school? honest answers please.




> Special Scholarship for young gurls studying at school


We need to cope with our largely man-dominated society.




> Special allowance for teachers teaching at far of places


That allowance is? another 10US$ per month!!




> Building of Schools and New IT institutions


Can you name a few of those government funded schools? I don't see them in my area.




> Extract of Electricity and Gas for each little Village and Town


& the oscar of all the lamest reasons goes to this one. Haven't you read news on the power outages in Karachi (the backbone of economy & the biggest city of Pakista) that last for another 8+ hours? My village (located just 30 KM from one of the largest Pakistani cities) awaits natural gas supply since 1947.




> Advance Communication Methods


Dialup internet? 128K (self-proclaimed-broadband) internet connection that limits you to 1GB/month & costs 1000 rs & around 10K setup charges? The only positives I see in this sector are overseas telecom corps investing here. Then again, their services suck & PTA doesn't seem to give a dime towards public complaints or concerns. 




> New mode of Conveyance


Whats that?




> A Huge Improvement in Field Of Information Technology


How HUGE is huge? 




> Providing patrol and gas at low prices


Now you must be kidding. Petrol prices are at an all time high. 100% increase, I must say.




> Semi privatizations of some sectors


Can I name the privatization of our steel mill here? Read this one: http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles.../10059354.html

Majid bhai will (or, may) provide more info on it.




> Other than these due to his policies and presidency Now Pakistan is secured for the first time. Pakistan is now producing the Fighting Jets as already it exports its training Aircrafts making money. Recently the productions of Submarine Hamzah Shows that Pakistan have enough some to produce Defense for their country. If someone else present at his seat definitely he use money to buy the defense from other countries other than giving opportunities to ppl of Pakistan.


Defense Budget: $4.26 billion (2005 est.) & it is 3.9% of our overall GDP. We need bread & butter & not just nukes sales to Iran or North Korea to help us stabalize our economy/ raise the living standards.




> People in Pakistan can do anything but they need only some courage an investment of time.


No doubt about that. It's the facilities & resources that they need to do something, which is unfortunately not being provided by this goverment.




> Our previous leaders didnt want Go through these they just simply Spend money and buy expensive things.
> That is all big changes i saw in him and previous leaders.


I believe in the present & the future.




> Tell me if he had got any Property any factory and industry any bungalow or anything else?? Definitely NO!


Musharraf? What makes you think like that?




> I am not saying that he is the perfect man. he also have some negative points but they are not as false like the previous one. But thats enough much for Promotion and success or Promotion and success


There are more negatives than positives. Period!

----------


## Omar

Brother i realy apologize for wat u said and tahts really true but tell me that how the life there sucks ???
What the ppl there want?? Did they want k Musharaff came to them and give them Job or high standard or education? 
No tahts not the way to blam Musharaff? How ppl get the High Standards? Simply they have courage tos tudy they to hard work they didnt get themself involved in Bad things?
Now i dnt thinmk that its Musharaff's responsibilty to Make them away for that?
PPl here just know how to blame there leaders on even just a little mistake.

Well brothere u must accept that its never been so easy and cheap in pak to communivate withh each other the opening of new govenment and private companies bringa lot of Competition for price and Quality.

in field of it much tax is reduced and promotion is given in sector by just a rise of It Towerz in Lahore.

u must compare that Budget with previous years and also check the more demand of Defense

Well brother u musta ccept that Patrol is still cheap as compare to ur neighbour countries like India where Patrol is expensive comparitvely to pak and still now the Govt. is making amount to fulfill the demad and to give fixed prices while the companies are demanding for incerase in rates

Ya i realize that its Fault of Govt. to privatize the Steel mil at such a low price but same here its usefull as u may seen in PTCl

[quote]
No doubt about that. It's the facilities & resources that they need to do something, which is unfortunately not being provided by this goverment. [quote\]

well which gobernment that of Musharaff?

Brother a s u say abt ur village i dont know how is that but wat i know is that my village is abt 80 to 90 Miles frm Faisalabad and there  chidren are provided with each every facility of city andeven the internet is there
Well its is not equla foe everyone it may took some time 

Tell me one thing the ppl if they increase the Rate of electricity then ppl cry for that also then wat should they do they dont have enough resources to provide electricity  


he definitely need some time to set all that matters properly but some reason cut his way such as the opposition the security the terror neighbour fights and such things
No one b4 him him could manage the govt in such a way.

I think Expenditure for all these reasons is Ok and allowed cuz he is against the terrorism and he defineitely needs securitya nd resources to stop the terror.

Brother i am sorry that i cant give enough source with all that reason cuz i didnt know much abt Pak and its ppl but ya i just have a liitle knowledgs for politics and that is wat i m shairing with u

----------


## Majid

> Well brother u musta ccept that Patrol is still cheap as compare to ur neighbour countries like India where Patrol is expensive comparitvely to pak and still now the Govt. is making amount to fulfill the demad and to give fixed prices while the companies are demanding for incerase in rates


Lets compare ..whats the great job Mushi govt is doing in this regard

Barrel = 42 gallons = 159 litres

Price of 1 barrel of crude oil in Rs = $ 75 x Rs 60 = Rs 4500  (internation market mein $71 per ja rha hai but hum $75 suppose kar laaithay hain)

Freight Premium = $2.16 x Rs60 = Rs129.6

Handling, Bank & LC charges & Marine Insurance @ 0.9% = Rs 40.5

Wharfage charges @ 3.85% = Rs 173.25

Oil Companies Margin @ 3.5% = Rs 157.5

Price of 1 barrel of oil = Rs 4500 + 129.6 + 40.5 + 173.25 + 157.5 = Rs 5000.85

Refining Cost @ 10% = Rs 500.08

Price of 1 barrel of refined petrol = Rs 5500.93

Hence price of 1 litre of petrol = 5500.93/159 = Rs 34.59 per litre

Excise duty @ Rs0.88 per litre

Add 15% GST = Rs4.20 per litre

Dealers Commission @ 4.0% = 1.13/liter

Price per litre of petrol = Rs 34.59 + Rs0.88 + Rs4.20 + 1.13 ps = Rs 40.8

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ye ek saal purane comparision hai...mein ney sirf value chane ki hain...agar new budget mein koi tax lagay hoon tu i dont know...but still itna farq nahi partha
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mera khyal hai ka petrol 57-60 ki range mein hoga kaheen... abb khud daik lo ka Govt kini subsidized rate per petrol sale ker rahi hai

----------


## Majid

> Brother i realy apologize for wat u said and tahts really true but tell me that how the life there sucks ??? 
> What the ppl there want?? Did they want k Musharaff came to them and give them Job or high standard or education? 
> No tahts not the way to blam Musharaff? How ppl get the High Standards? Simply they have courage tos tudy they to hard work they didnt get themself involved in Bad things? 
> Now i dnt thinmk that its Musharaff's responsibilty to Make them away for that? 
> PPl here just know how to blame there leaders on even just a little mistake.


Points hain..
1 How the life sucks?
2. Governement is not responsible for people jobs, high standards living style and Educations.

Pehle athay hain education ki taraf...Free and standard ki education provide karna government ka kaam hotha hai..But pakistan mein education k standard ban gaye hain..Top logon k bachay Europe mein parthay hain ya per yaheen per A O aur pata nahi konsay level mein parthay hain. Jahan per urdu mein baat karna be mana hotha hai. Usually 2-3 lakh year fee hothi hai
Per a jathay hain Thousands of English Medium Private schools. Jin mein upper middle class k log parthay hain. 35000 say layker 100000 tak k yearly Fee hothi hai
Per lower middle class k leye a jathay hain Private school ..jin ki 15000-30000 fee a jathi hai..
Per a jathay hain Govt Schools. Jin ka koi medium he nahi hotha hai...Hardly 1000 mein say 1 student kissi achay college university tak pahoonch jatha hai..and usually fee ki waja say wo education be poori nahi kartha.
Ess education system say ek Class based system create ho rha hai...

Abb Govt keya kar rahi hai ess regard mein..App Roshni daal lena

secondly health ka a jatha hai..Govt hospital jawoo ..wohaan per doctor RS 5 mein daik laitha hai aur per lowest standard wali companies ki costly medicine prescribe kar daitha hai...BTW India mein wohi medicine 400-500% sasthi milthi hai. 

Security a jathi hai.. tu na tu koi police say mehfooz hai..aur ek new trend k tehat agencies aur fauj be logon ko uta lethi hai jinka per pata be nahi chaltha...choor dakoo tu per be bata daithay hain ye Wardi walay dakoo kuch batate be nahi.

Logon k high standard k leye govt he Planning karthi hai..Opportunities create karthi hai... but So called last year pakistan mein 800$ per capita income ka sunna tha...Still hamari 45% abadi ghareeb hai ..that is Less then 1-2$ Income per day.
Laiken per be Last 5 years mein Wheat ki price mein 100%(RS 80) , Sugar price 122%(22), milk 66% (RS 12), cooking oil 40% (RS 22), daals of different kind 68-133% (Rs 17-40) Izzafa howa hai.
Bijli mein 3.25/unit izzafa howa hai, Gas mein be koi 100% say zyada izzafa howa hai...Education per jithni cost athi hai...Medical per jithni cost athi hai..aur baqi be kafi saar cheezien hai..ye kis tarah manage hongi? Jabka 45% population poverty line say neechay hai.

Baqi jo communication ka rates cheap hoye hain tu ess mein Government ka koi kamal nahi hai...Saari dunya mein yahi ho raha hai but still pakistan un chand ek countries mein say hai jo Local call be pay karthay hain.

Electric city ka jab koi plant lagtha hai tu 50 years ki planning ki jathi hai...Pakistan mein kahan hai ya planning? jab ye karachi electric supply corporaton ko out source kar rahay thay tab keya ye nahi socha tha ka Group k pass itne funds be hain ka nahi ka wo Demand poori karne k leye koi new plant be laga lein gay ka nahi ..?

Brother aapk president k pass koi planning nahi hai sewaye apni Badshahat ko bachne k.




> the security the terror neighbour fights and such things 
> No one b4 him him could manage the govt in such a way. 
> 
> I think Expenditure for all these reasons is Ok and allowed cuz he is against the terrorism and he defineitely needs securitya nd resources to stop the terror.


Brother ye Terrorism hai kahan per? Karachi Blasts mein say tu koi nahi pakra gaya..jabka Waziristan mein tens of thousands army pari hoyi hai...Balouchistan mein be yahi ho raha hai. Itni Army aur Artillery ko move karne per be amount kharach hothi hai..Jabka Na he balouchistan say aur na he Waziristan say hamko koi khatra hai..ye Paisa kissi aur cheez mein kion nahi lagaya jatha? 

aur be kafi kuch hai but sirf ek Example daitha hoon jab Sweeden k ek minister ko Qatal kar diya gaya tha..tu unki Government ney Parliment say security maangi thi..aur akhir mein koi security nahi di gayi aur kaha gaya ka Bahadar logon ko politics mein ana chahye ..Buzdil logon ko nahi.

----------


## Majid

kafi sakht neend ayi hoyi hai..ess leye kuch zyada pata nahi chala ka keya leka hai aur keya nahi...kuch samajh mein nahi aye tu pooch lena..

----------


## Majid



----------


## Omar

Ok brother i respect all ur readings and stuff but y the patrol is expensive in india if same thing is there did the government also Involved there ???


ok Now just tell me Wat is the Fault oF Musharafff just tell me wat u think And what should be the subsitude now

----------


## Majid

Bhai aap ek petrol ko layker bait gaye ho...mein ney jo chashma laga raka hai esska sheesha koi 450-500 ka para tha...jabka meray ek friend ney india mein lagwaya tha yahi sheesha tu RS 110 ka para tha ussko...similarly ek Tablets hai ..Pakistani ki achi quality wali RS 18 ki milthi hai..jabka wohi tablet jo ka indian company ki hai ussi shop per RS 1 mein sale hothi hai....Abb mujh ko ye nahi pata ka Petrol kitna mehanga hai pakistan say aur kion..but surely unhoon ney be taxes lagaye hongay..but unk President house ka Kharach RS 700000 daily say kam he hoga.  :Smile:  

Secondly ye urdu article ghoor say parho..khud pata chal jayega ka Musharraf ko keya kerna chahye hai...Other wise koi na koi tu essko be rukhsat kar dhay ga.

----------


## Omar

yar bhai jaan mein Petrol k peechay nahin para i was just concentarating on that
wesay i learned that urdu Article meri Urdu tooo gud nahin phir bhe achee hey
meera yeh kehna hey k essay jer koi kuch bhe likh sakta hey her kissi ka apna nazriya hey koi unke Khilaaf to koi un k saath
wesay app k khoyal mein kya usko rukhsaat ker k pakistan ka bhala hey kon aker sambhaley ga Pak ko Phir

----------


## Majid

Ess kaam k leye Election hothay hain....You know democracy mein yahi hotha hai   :Big Grin:   abb log jiss ko be vote deingay wohi select ho ker a jayega..thats simple.

----------


## Omar

wesay do tell me wat u think jo bhee ayega woh Pak seey he hoga jiss k barey mein app jantey hongay 
So kya pp k khyaal mein kon ayega or Kya woh Pak ko Musharaff sey Zyada achaa sanmbhaal sakeey ga

----------


## Majid

zahir see baat hai  ka pakistan say he hoga..election party based hothay hain..aur parties mein wohi PM ho ban saktha hai jo politically active ho...Army Govt ki tarah exported products kam he athay hain. 

Aur in case musharraf chala jaye...ya per free and fair election hoon tu per PPP PML(N) ki govt hogi ya per MMA aur PML (N) ki hakoomat hogi..

----------


## Omar

to kya app pppp ko acha mantey hein ????

----------


## Majid

Jahan tak achi government ka taluq hai tu zaroori nahi ka achi ho..but atleast democracy tu hogi..filhaal tu ye haal hai ka Hang parliment hai..sab ko khush karne k leye allied parties mein say 70+ ministers & advisers leye gaye hain...baqi parlimentary committees k chairman hain..Special funds k ilawa be kafi funds deye ja chuckay hain taka wo govt say khush rahain...

Retired Gen & Brig level k 65+ log top positions per hain...and retired colonel & Major tu thousands mein hotha hai .

NWFP aur Baluchistan mein aapki army ka ye haal hai ka jab koi convoy kissi road per tehartha hai tu films ki tarah fauji convoy k ird gird karay hothay hain..with straight and loaded gund..logon ki taraf..jaise kissi dushamn mulk mein hoon..

aaj kal tu ek loans maaf karne ka ek scandal be a rha hai..abhi fully clear tu nahi hai..but agar ye sahi howa tu shayed pakistan ki history mein still mills k ilawa shayed he koi doosra bara scandal aye...according to it 40 billion plus k loans maaf hoye hain..

----------


## Omar

Ok bhai jan now can u please just name any previous Government which have done something extra as compare to extra one

----------


## Majid

Brother..her Government kuch na kuch kerthi rahi hai... For example ye jo Steel Mill hai..ye zulfiqar ali butto ki Govt mein banna shoroo hoyi thi...jo atom bomb hai ye be ussi Govt mein start hoyi thi..similarly ye Jo motor way culture start howa hai..ye Nawaz Shareef govt mein thi...Gawadar Port Nawaz govt mein shoroo hoyi thi...augusta woghera ka nahi pata..but i think hamza missile aur F6 per be usski government mein kaam start howa tha.aur lastly Atom bomb ka successful test be usski govt ney keya tha...

Ayub khan ney Country ko kafi kuch diya ...Industries..Islamabad..but sath mein bangal waloon ko be ehsaas mehroomi di...Unko Islamabad ki sarkoon say patsun ki smell ane lagi..Result...Bangladesh ban gaya....

Ziaul Haq be kafi kuch ker gaya tha...Jaise aaj kal dollar a rahay hain..un dinno be a rahay thay...but sath mein Drugs a gayi..Sectrian Killings start ho gayi...

Mushi bhai ka khud daik lo..

----------


## Omar

Bhai jan i m not talking abt these big things i m talkig abt these little things abt which u told me abv like  facilities given to ppl of Pak.And expenditures of their own

----------


## Majid

Bro i think ek chota sa comparision mein ek previous post mein dhay chocka hoon...Pre musharraf Rate keya thay..aur Musharraf Regime mein rates keya ho gaye hain....RS & %age diff kitna a rha hai...Please check that..... 

Haan Mobile uss waqat 10s of thousands mein miltha tha..aur connection be   :Big Grin:  

Ek columnist k mutabiq cheezon k rates aise barh rahay hain jaise Logon k pass her hafthay bahoot say paisa atha ja raha hai..aur wo Sabziyoon aur daloon k khareedne k shooq mein din raat market k chakur kaat rahay hain   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

[quote]Bro i think ek chota sa comparision mein ek previous post mein dhay chocka hoon...Pre musharraf Rate keya thay..aur Musharraf Regime mein rates keya ho gaye hain....RS & %age diff kitna a rha hai...Please check that..... [\quote]

Sorry i cant understand

----------


## Majid

ooh sorry ...Mein kuch aur samjha...




> abt which u told me abv like facilities given to ppl of Pak


tora say explain karien..

aur jahan tak expenditure ka taluq hai tu mein check kar k batadonga. Currently meray pass koi exact information nahi hain.

----------


## Omar

Ok brother 
i just want to know abt the differnce in basic facilities

----------


## Endurer

I have received this email... can anyone here please validate it?




> =================================================
> Salary & Govt. Concessions for a Member of  NATIONAL ASSEMBLY (MNA)
> 
> Monthly Salary : Rs. 120,000 to 200,000
> 
> Expense for Constitution per month : Rs.100,000
> 
> Office expenditure per month : Rs.140,000
> 
> ...

----------


## theonejb

*MNA Expenditure...*

I don't know if it is right or not, however, what I do know is that a expenditure sheet similar to this with almost the same figures was printed in DAWN about 2 months ago, and that no one said any thing to refute the statements made in the letter. No letter, not even one from the government, said that the information was bogus. So I guess we can take it to be accurate...

----------


## Endurer

Our hard earned money is being wasted on these ********? Holy marx! Thats half a million US$ per year.

----------


## theonejb

*Thats not the half of it....*

Those are only the public figures, what even the government accepts exist. Their earnings from less official channels is not even known. My bet is, they easily take a million dollars per year from the tax payers money...

----------


## theonejb

*MNA Houses! What next...*

It seems that even now, the MNAs are not happy. I just read a report that a 100, HUNDRED, houses have been approved for construction for MNAs and their families. Good God, what next...
   I wonder where the money for them will be found from...

   Ofcourse, I'm assuming that the government is going to pay for the construction and the land... Maybe I'm wrong, but since the report made no mention of the MNAs spending any money out of their own pockets, I guess its not much to assume as I have done. Can anybody confirm this?

----------


## Endurer

Of course they won't be spending a dime out of their pockets for these luxurious houses. I cannot confirm it as of right now but will update you as soon as I get my hands on a valid source.

One more thing; these houses will most probably be located at the F-XX area of Islamabad... real estate value of that particular area is anybody's guess now.

----------


## rishyjan

> Rs700,000 is spent daily for the running of the President House. Another Rs700,000 is spent at the Prime Ministers residence.
> 
> My question, where does all this money come from when we don't have enough to provide the common man with water, generate enough electricity for the whole country, provide basic health facilities for every one, give the schools non-broken buildings, get teachers for those schools, get internet connectivity for the country, make good public libraries, etc...
>  :x


How can you be so sure about this statement that Rs 700,000 is spent daily for running PH n PMH ??

----------


## Endurer

*???? ??? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? ?????? ??? ????? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ???? ?? ????? ?? ?? ?? ?? ????? ???? ??? ?? ??? ???? ??? ??? ?? ???? ?????? ???? ?? ????? ?? ???? ?????????? ?? ?????? ?? ????? ??? ?? ?????? ?? ?????  

???? ?? ?????? ?? ?? ???? ????? ????? ????? ???? ????? ???? ????????? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???? ????? ?????? ???? ?????? ?? ????? ???? ???? ???? ??? ??? ???? ????? ??? ?? ???? ???? ?? ?? ???? ?? ????? ??? ???*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/pakistan/s...llars_ra.shtml

----------

